# My 10 month old has head lice!!!



## britt1986

After LO's bath I always comb his hair. Well tonight as I was brushing I noticed something crawling in his hair. After trying a few times I finally managed to get it and I was looking and realized it was head lice.:saywhat: There were 5 live parasites in his hair. :cry:

The only way I know he could have gotten them is from the 2 children I babysit on a daily bases. The 5 year old started school last week. I wonder if there is already a head lice break out at the school and he has given it to my son. 

I have looked it up and it says the only thing I can do is wash his hair and comb it out with a very fine comb every night to get rid of them. Anyone that may have any other suggestions please let me know.

Please don't pass judgement or think we are nasty dirty people, because we are far from it. We all bathe daily and are clean people.

I feel bad for my little man.:cry: I have had DH check me and I checked him and neither one of us found anything in each others hair. My poor baby. I know it must be itching him.:cry:


----------



## trumpetbum

Aw hon' :hug: that's a shame, I bet you thought you had another 4+ years before you had to worry about that. 
Noone should think you guys are dirty, if you were you wouldn't have found them. 
It's perfectly plausible that there's been an outbreak at school, I know I had an awful time a couple of years ago when my kids repeatedly caught them. Their hair is thick and curly and it was just awful going through it, but now I have to check it once a week with a nitty gritty comb for peace of mind. 
The best thing to do is just go through the hair with a fine tooth comb every couple of days for a few weeks while it is wet and has some conditioner in it.


----------



## m_t_rose

I have A LOT of experience with head lice. First off your baby is way to young to use any head lice shampoo so it will take longer to get rid of it, but on a positive note your baby probably doesn't have much hair. Olive oil is said to kill live lice (its what we used when we treated campers at a summer camp). Get a really good lice comb (available at any drugstore) and after applying the olive oil slowly brush through Lo's hair. Once all the hair is brushed through check the base of the hair shaft right next to the scalp for any nits (lice eggs). They will be hard to get off but just pull them slowly. Put olive oil on your LO's head every night before bed until you no longer see any live lice or nits. You should also wash LO's bedding in hot water and put any stuffed toys into a garbage bag for 48 hours. HTH.


----------



## m_t_rose

britt1986 said:


> I feel bad for my little man.:cry: I have had DH check me and I checked him and neither one of us found anything in each others hair. My poor baby. I know it must be itching him.:cry:

Also unless you find little red bumps its probably not itching him. Most children who have lice hardly ever scratch their heads


----------



## kiwimama

Just comb them out with a fine comb and keep rechecking often until there has been several days without finding any. You can get natural products that can help kill them but I'm not sure if they are ok to use on babies. I would mention it to the other childrens parents to make sure they are aware they need to start an eradication program too. Honestly they are so hard to get rid of, especially once kids reach school age.


----------



## Buffy71

You poor thing - it makes you itch just thinking about it doesn't it! Eek!

I was just thinking the other day urgh what if H picks them up at nursery!

Xx


----------



## Jolinar

This is another thing I am dreading Nic picking up. My hair dresser said get the best nit comb you can afford, cheap ones are not as good. Lice love clean hair so no one is going to think badly of you hon! :hugs:


----------



## winegums

hun no one would think you're dirty head lice love nice clean hair the horrible buggers! i had this lots when i was a kid, had long thick hair they loved it :( it was a nightmare. the best thing is comb through, dont use any of the lice treatments. have a quiet word with the mum of the kids you look after and just explain there has probably been a breakout and your child has picked it up and you cant work out where else it would have come from and advise them to comb through xx


----------



## nat4lie86

i have used baby oil in the past


----------



## lisac25

put lots of hair conditioner on, it makes the hair shaft slippery so the lice cant hold on, therefore making it easier to comb out. i know you can get some natural headlice treatments without chemicals in, but im not sure of the age range on them, maybe go see a pharmacist see what they say x


----------



## lisac25

https://www.boots.com/en/Derbac-M-Liquid-200ml_46959/
this one says suitable for babies over 6 months x


----------



## lisac25

https://www.boots.com/en/Lyclear-Creme-Rinse-2-x-59ml_11612/
and this one, there are a couple more on there aswell suitable from 6 months but didnt want to bombard u with links lol x


----------



## poppy fields

Hedrin is also suitable and is just a silicon solution that suffocates the blighters without pesticides. Think I'd feel better using that one.

https://www.hedrin.co.uk/


----------



## Seraphim

I know a few teachers who swear by tea tree oil for keeping lice away (not sure about treating) and I'm also not sure if you can use tea tree on babies :/ Hope you find something x


----------

